# Rat top teeth fell out? freaking out



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

So i just went to tell my Lily goodnight, and i noticed 2 little things in the bottem of her hammock, i thought they were nails she might had snagged but its her 2 front top teeth ):! I rat taco'd her and looked in her mount and the top is only gums. Is this normal? She has been a little lazy lately but shes been eating like normal and all, im so confused if shes in pain or not. Ill be feeding her more soft food (even tho i feed my rats baby food alot) ):


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Just feed soft food till they grow back, it's rare but this does happen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She probably fell and hit something, if she's a bit low of calcium or vitamin D it can make the teeth more fragile so worth checking what your feeding is good enough.

If you feed soft for now, but as soon as you see any nubs poking through try and get her eating hard again this should mean they come through straight and good. Leave it too long and they may be mallacluded


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Will do, praying that I won't have to trim anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i didn't when my 7 week old guy chose to do a face dive from the top of his cage and break both his top teeth (i was mortified telling his breeders, to make it worse they were good friends). I just kept him eating things that were as hard as possible (rice crackers are good starters, a little soft but still need work) and his teeth grew back perfectly, though one started off before the other. Best of luck for little toothless


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ive seen it w/an elderly rat after a fall too. soft food, smell the mouth on occasion to rule out infection, puffy gums are another sign. keep an eye on the bottom teeth. poor little fella if you can see where the fall was you can probably remedy the place he fell from.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I have no clue where she could of fell from  their wasn't any blood or signs of that she fell. I've been feeding her rice puffs in baby food and she's doing good. Her fur has been a little puffed up do I'm not sure if she's in pain or not. She's a trooper tho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

